

Show HN: Kikagram - someguy1233
http://kikagram.rocks

======
someguy1233
For those unfamiliar with Kik, Kik is a social messaging app similar to
Whatsapp or Snapchat, but uses usernames instead of phone numbers.

The site/web app was designed for Kik, although will still work if you're
using a browser, and prompt you to install Kik for the sharing functions.

NOTE: If you want to see it in Kik, Kik still doesn’t detect the .rocks TLD in
the URL sidebar in kik (but can access it just fine if someone else sends you
it), please use kikagram.pw

------
RADSR
Pretty nice!

